# first palletable roast



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

My Behmor in action and the result


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

They look alright. Did you use one of the built-in profiles?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

On 1/2 go then just topped up by I think 45secs


----------

